# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Sam, patte et queue cassées, il souffre, refuge Bella - Serbie

## rea

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Sam
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 *Sam*
*Sexe:* mâle
*Age:* 01.2006
*Race:* bâtard
*Poid approx.:* environ 15-20 kg
*Stérilisé:* oui

*Histoire:*
Il a été ramassé tout cassé dans les rues de Belgrade, puis a passé plusieurs mois à changer d'endroits, avant d'en trouver un où il pourra se poser. Il est arrivé au refuge avec la queue et la patte cassées depuis déjà un long long moment, sâle au possible.

*Handicap:*
Patte tordue. Sa patte s'est consolider comme elle a pu, car pas été opérée à temps. Une opération réparatrice serait peut-être possible, mais en tous cas pas au refuge du à l'environemment trop précaire pour des soins post-op de ce type.
Sam utilise sa patte, s'appuie dessus, mais boîte et la lève de temps en temps pour la reposer.
La queue, on ne remarque rien.
Sam doit être de toute façon examiné par nos nouveaux vétos, voir ce qui serait possible ou pas.

*Caractère:*
Sympa et adorable avec les humains, câlin.   ::  

*Chiens* - Ok, mais il faut faire attention, car il aime un peu s'approprier l'humain et d'une manière générale grogner les autres. Je pense qu'une famille sans chiens, ou en tous cas sans mâles avec des femelles sympas serait super.
*Chats* - pas testé, faisable si piste sérieuse
*Autres animaux* - pas testé
*Enfants* - pas testé

*Adoption uniquement, pas de FA
Sous contrat Mukitza*

Pour que Sam arrive en France, il faudra qu'il s'écoule pas mal de temps à cause des papiers nécessaires et le temps d'organiser son transport, son adoptant devra donc être patient  :ange2: 

*Frais d'adoption:* 100

*Contact:* *rea_612@hotmail.com 
*
*Note perso:* Sam n'est pas le plus beau, pas le plus intéressant, pas le meilleur caractère, mais c'est vraiment un chien qui mériterait de trouver un bon foyer après sa misère. Au refuge on le sent stressé, opressé, et son handicap serait surement moins pénible dans une maison.

----------


## rea

Sam n'est pas le chien idéal, mais il mérite de connaitre le bonheur   ::

----------


## rea

Sam qui a un peu peur du flash   ::

----------


## rea

:amour:

----------


## rea



----------


## rea

Sam est vraiment malheureux...

----------


## valoup

dans quel état est il aujourd'hui  ? a t'il été opéré pour ses pattes et queue cassées  ?

----------


## rea

valoup, l'annonce est mise à jour régulièrement, donc s'il avait subit une intervention, ça serait marqué.
non, il n'a pas été opéré
c'est des opérations extêmement lourdes, et le refuge n'est carrémment pas le lieu idéal pour ça.
se pose la question aussi de si ça vaut vraiment le coup...

----------


## josiane

*C' est*  *INHUMAIN* * de laissez ce pauvre toutou dans cet état !!!!
Comme il doit souffrir le pauvre    !!!!!!*

----------


## rea

Josiane, Sam a été trouvé comme ça dans la rue, et il se peut très bien qu'une opération ne soit pas possible, ou trop douloureuse pour lui. Donc bon, il ne faut pas se faire trop d'illusions non plus, tout en espérant que quelque chose puisse être fait.
Après quoi qu'il en soit, un foyer améliorera de toute façon sa qualité de vie...donc on espère...

Dès qu'on a des nouvelles, on les mettera.

----------


## pommier63

S'il n'est pas en France, ne peut-on faire venir ce chien chez nous, et faire appel aux dons pour l'opérer si c'est possible puis lui trouve une famille?

----------


## Sindye Fox

Pommier63 j'étais entrain de penser pareil, ou faire une demande sur le site Actuanimaux s'il est rappatrier en France! Car ce chien dois vraiment souffrir de sa patte... et quand il prendra de l'âge, l'arthrose lui fera vraiment mal

----------


## josiane

> S'il n'est pas en France, ne peut-on faire venir ce chien chez nous, et faire appel aux dons pour l'opérer si c'est possible puis lui trouve une famille?


*Adoption uniquement, pas de FA
Sous contrat Mukitza
*Pour que Sam arrive en France, il faudra qu'il s'écoule pas mal de temps à cause des papiers nécessaires et le temps d'organiser son transport, son adoptant devra donc être patient !
*Frais d'adoption:* 100€

----------


## lili-vanille

non.
le choix n'est pas vraiment là. 
On a fait rentrer récemment plusieurs chiens dont les soins coûtent et coûteront encore très cher. 
Mais il y a plusieurs refuges - et même une fourrière où les chiens meurent comme des mouches, et les priorités ne sont pas tjrs simples...

----------


## rea

C'est un choix difficile, quoi qu'il en soit...
Si une FA se proposait, l'asso aviserait peut-être, mais connaissant leurs frais d'une manière générale, je ne peux leur en vouloir de faire rentrer tous les loulous en FA...

Difficile, quoi qu'il en soit...

----------


## Sindye Fox

Peut on le diffuser ?

----------


## rea

Un petit collage des photos de Sam!

----------


## tatmikina

> Si cette adoption est toujours d'actualité, est-il possible que quelqu'un puisse créer une bannière pour lui? Merci beaucoup


une bannière ne pourrait que l'aider!




> Peut on le diffuser ?


diffusion ok partout réa?

----------


## rea

Oui, oui, avec les infos de l'annonce  ::

----------


## EdenRSB

Voici une bannière pour Sam, le post a été crée en 2009...
Il a besoin d'un coup de pouce!

 



```
  [URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/sam-patte-queue-cassees-souffre-refuge-bella-serbie-4105/][IMG]http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/520810SAM.png[/IMG][/URL] 
```

----------


## rea

Personne n'a un bout de jardin et de canapé pour Sam?  :Frown:

----------


## rea

rien pour Sam depuis 3 ans  :Frown:

----------


## lili-vanille

Nouvelles demandées...

----------


## tatmikina

diffusé
http://soschiensidf.forumactif.org/t...invisible#4884

----------


## samy17

voici un post FB pour SAM!! a Partager sans moderation, afin qu il ne tombe pas dans l oubli.. merci à tous pour lui!!.. :: 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## rea

Rien pour Samy, rien, rien...

----------


## tatmikina

on a une FA qui se propose pour lui, je lui dis d'écrire à qui?
rea on peut avoir ton adresse?
sinon mukitza?...

----------


## saïma

il faut remplir un formulaire de FA sur Mukitza, normalement avec Rea c'est seulement des adoptions mais elle fait des exeptions !

j'ai lu qu'elle est en voyage c'est pour cela qu'elle n'est pas souvent connectée






http://associationmukitza.forums-act...-ou-devenir-fa



on peut quand même un MP à Rea

----------


## rea

C'est Mukitza qu'il faut contacter ou moi sur le mail mentionné dans l'annonce

----------


## saïma

Il n'est pas venu en France ?

----------


## lili-vanille

, il n'a toujours pas été réservé pour adoption  ::

----------


## saïma

c'est quoi le lien sur Mukitza ?


Merci

----------


## momo

http://associationmukitza.forums-act...e-refuge-bella

----------


## rea

Encore une fois, je doute que quelque chose puisse être fait pour sa patte et sa queue (sans devoir les recasser chirurgicalement, etc) car il est arrivé déjà au refuge avec la patte et la queueu calcifiées ainsi, mais par contre, il est clair et net qu'à défaut de pouvoir les réparer, il lui faut un environnement douillet pour y vivre car le froid et l'humidité, c'est dur pour lui  :Frown:

----------


## alexandraa

bonsoir,

Je serais intéressée pour adopter samy !!! je vois que le dernier message date de décembre 2013...
Je voudrais avoir des renseignements merci

alexandra

----------


## saïma

Il a aussi un post sur Mukitza où se trouvent des formulaires d'adoption à remplir !

http://associationmukitza.forums-act...e-refuge-bella


http://associationmukitza.forums-act...-ou-devenir-fa

mais rea vous répondra très vite ! en tout cas merci d'avance !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est Mukitza qu'il faut contacter ou moi sur le mail mentionné dans l'annonce


avec les liens mentionnés

----------


## alexandraa

merci je lui ai envoyé un mail, j’attends sa réponse..
avez vous des nouvelles de samy? comment va t il?

----------


## lili-vanille

non, pas de nouvelles données sur le post de Mukitza depuis 4 mois... ::

----------


## alexandraa

depuis 4 mois sans nouvelle, oh la la !!! je n'ai pas eue de réponse non plus sur mon mail;peut être qu'une solution à été trouvé pour lui !!

----------


## saïma

> depuis 4 mois sans nouvelle, oh la la !!! je n'ai pas eue de réponse non plus sur mon mail;peut être qu'une solution à été trouvé pour lui !!


non je ne pense pas ! Vous êtes allée sur le forum Mukitza ?

Je vais mettre un MP à rea ici et sur Mukitza, je crois savoir qu'elle habite entre la France et la Serbie et je pense que des fois elle ne voit pas tous les messages !

----------


## rea

Répondu par mail  ::

----------


## samy17

http://associationmukitza.forums-act...e-refuge-bella
post de sam sur mukitza.

----------


## rea

Je remonte, car toujours en attente du test chats, mais le temps n'est vraiment pas en notre faveur  :Frown:

----------


## rea

Sam attend toujours son test, mais très dur à réaliser...

----------


## samy17

je remet son post FB, repartagé: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## lili-vanille

Il a une solution, si le test chats (fait ?) est positif ?

----------


## samy17

je lui ai refais un post FB: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## MALENI

un papy qui attend encore et toujours sa chance! son panier retraite!!

----------


## Lilouminou5

Il ya bien quelque part quelqu'un pour lui offrir enfin l'amour qu'il merite .n'abandonnons pas notre SAM ::  ::

----------


## Flo13

Toujours au refuge  ::  et l'hiver s'approche.
Ses tests sanguins seront faits bientôt grâce à une donatrice, il sera donc prêt à venir en France.

----------


## Flo13

Je viens de contacter l'association pour la proposition de Valoup: celle-ci n'est pas du tout rejetée, mais n'a tout simplement pas été vue.
Rea n'a plus d'ordinateur pour le moment, Valoup peut donc contacter Sabine de l'association Mukitza à cette adresse:
sg.74@orange.fr
Bien entendu que toute proposition sera étudiée car Sam attend depuis trop longtemps, et qu'on le verrait quitter le refuge avec grand plaisir.
Le délai pour les tests sanguins étant de 3 mois après la prise de sang, Sam ne pourra pas venir avec le voyage d'octobre, mais désormais les chiens de Serbie pourront arriver au fur et à mesure par avion, dès qu'ils seront préparés. Plus besoin d'attendre un voyage groupé par camion, ce sera beaucoup plus rapide pour les adoptants.
J'envoie un mp à Valoup  ::

----------


## gloriad

Valou a des chiens en accueil et Sam apprécie  les femelles sympas , pas de mâles ... Par contre il est très câlin avec les humains .
Sam est tjs en recherche d une famille sans chiens ou du moins femelles sympas .

----------


## sabine74

Comme vous le savez, nos protégés serbes ont besoin d'être soumis à un titrage sanguin pour arriver en France, cette analyse a un cout : 60 euros par chien.

Jusqu'à présent l'association la faisait réaliser au fil des réservations pour les chiens attendus. Nous aimerions pouvoir raccourcir la période d'attente des chiens ( *et* des familles ) par rapport au délai imposé par les tests *en anticipant* la réalisation de l'examen sanguin *et* *en l'étendant à un maximum de chiens*.

Le délai d'attente pour adopter un chien serbe peux rebuter certains adoptants aussi nous avons pensé opportun de lancer une opération "parrainage" pour couvrir les frais de titrage sanguins que l'association ne peux hélas assumer en masse. Ainsi nous espérons pouvoir donner plus de chance aux chiens de *Bella*. 

Sam peut donc être parrainé par plusieurs personnes pour un montant de 60 euros. 
Ce montant lui permettra de déjà faire son test sanguin et rejoindre sa famille dès que possible...
Les explications sont ici 
*http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs.com/t11083-pour-les-chiens-de-backa-et-de-bella#371617*

Merci de penser à lui. 

Pour plus d'infos ou si vous souhaitez offrir sa chance à Sam vous pouvez contacter Réa (coordonnées en première page du poste) ou moi même à l'adresse mail suivante *sg.74@orange.fr*

----------


## lili-vanille

les filles rentrent demain... donc, sans Sam...  - de toutes façons, il ne sera prêt à voyager qu'à partir de la fin novembre... prochain voyage en janvier ou février...

----------


## samy17

je met son lien ici, pour ceux qui voudraient suivre samy:
http://associationmukitza.forums-act...highlight=samy

nouvelles du 14 octobre: je cite
Test sanguin fait le 25/9/14. 
*Si* *Samy trouve une famille il pourra rentrer à partir du 25/12/14.*

----------


## samy17

un nouveau post FB pour SAMY:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## MALENI

Quelqu'un pour Sam, avant qu'il ne soit trop tard?

----------


## lili-vanille

Si réservé, il pourra être là fin décembre !

- *fa possible*, il faut absolument qu'il sorte !

----------


## samy17

super! je repartage son post avec la possibilite de FA, ca lui donnera plus de chances. merci!

----------


## Lilouminou5

Allez ne laissons pas notre Sam encore dans le froid .Il merite aussi d'etre enfin dorlot ::  ::  ::

----------


## MALENI

Samy est prêt à voyager, il peut rentrer en janvier.
Un gentil labrador noir.

----------


## Elo74

une famille pour le beau Sam ... es ce qu'on peut partager sur FB?

----------


## MALENI

OUI, bien sur.

----------


## samy17

je cite mukitza: Help. *Samy est prêt pour arriver en France. Il ne lui manque qu'une FA ou famille définitive pour être du voyage fin janvier 2015.
​*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## MALENI

> je cite mukitza: Help. *Samy est prêt pour arriver en France. Il ne lui manque qu'une FA ou famille définitive pour être du voyage fin janvier 2015.
> ​*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater


Quelqu'un pour Samy??

----------


## MALENI

Samy peut arrivé en France début février ( à partir du 7 ).
Il ne lui manque qu'une proposition d'accueil.

----------


## samy17

oui je partage regulierement pour lui. ca me desespere aussi. 
je met son post fb ici:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

et je relance.;

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/66585375352...type=1&theater

----------


## lili-vanille

Il y a un autre voyage en Serbie en avril !....

----------


## MALENI

Il peut rentrer en avril. Vite, quelqu'un pour ce gentil petit père.

----------


## candy9

Je partage pour ce beau loulou il faut enfin que sa chance arrive

----------


## sabine74

Samy attend toujours désespérément depuis des années que l'on s'intéresse enfin à lui. 
C'est un petit chien qui doit sortir du refuge et être dans un environnement sein pour son handicap. L'humidité, la boue, le froid, doivent le faire terriblement souffrir.
Qui va l'aider ?

----------


## josiane



----------


## samy17

un autre post FB pour samy:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## samy17

Samy peut etre rappatrié en france fin avril, offrez lui une vie digne pour sa  fin de vie svp. FA ou adoption.
post FB 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

 au fond a droite sur la photo.

----------


## Flo13

Sam ne fera pas partie du prochain voyage, ni d'aucun autre: il est décédé de la piroplasmose.
Personne n'a voulu de lui, nous l'avons laissé mourir sans connaître la douceur d'une vie de famille. 
RIP petit Sam  ::

----------


## samy17

pauvre samy.. les mots me manquent.. desolee de ne rien avoir pu faire pour toi. 
rip petit loulou

----------


## rdscats



----------


## France34

Triste sort pour le pauvre SAMY à qui personne ne s'est intéressé depuis 2009 , date à laquelle il a été mis sur Rescue ! ::  ::  ::

----------


## lili-vanille



----------


## arden56

sans commentaire... bien triste...

----------


## bouletosse

Oh non !!!!



Pardon mon beau Sam

----------


## Vegane7

Pauvre petit chéri

----------


## momo

5 ans que ton post était créé ici et personne n a pu te faire une petite place...aujourd hui tu n es plus là,tu as eu 
une vie de merde.
J aurais aimée que tu puisse connaître un peu de bonheur et que tu ai un petit dodo au chaud.
Tu n as jamais eu de chance mon pauvre SAM,que ton repos soit doux petit bonhomme

----------


## teddy82

Repose en paix joli petit ange Sam :: Quel pays de merde

----------


## candy9

Oh non merde merde et merde. Ras le bol de ne pouvoir les sauver qu'au compte goutte. En France tout est plein. En roumanie ils vivent la misère. Et nous on essaie et on les voit mourir les uns après les autres. Je suis écoeurée, j'avais tellement espéré que ta place sur terre etait dans une famille et non dans la souffrance. 
Merci à tous ces fumiers de surtout laisser toute cette misère animale telle quelle.

----------


## Wilo

quelle tristesse et quel gâchis toutes ces vies volées  ::

----------


## breton67

+1 avec momo, candy , Wilo ... je me sens tellement impuissante et voir ce petit bonhomme en retrait sur la photo j en pleure , tant d années a souffrir et partir sans avoir connu une vie de famille 
nom de dieu si dieu il y a qu ce qu elles ont fait de mal ces betes pour meriter cela ? 
au revoir bonhomme

----------


## anniec

RIP Sam  ::

----------

